# Will they release a 5D V...?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 8, 2020)

I currently shoot an 80D. I love the camera but it was supposed to be a hold over until the 5D V came out. I got the camera the first month after they released it... still waiting... I don't want to buy the 5D IV as i know when i do, shortly after they'll release the V. Does anybody think it'll be released or will mirrorless take over that line? I hope not... I was looking forward to selling the 80D and sticking with a 5D V for the long haul.


----------



## weepete (Feb 8, 2020)

Late 2020 to early 2021 is the expected release date, so you've a fair bit of waiting left. Maybe the last of the DSLRs but I hope not.

Keep an eye on here: Canon EOS 5D Mark V


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 13, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I currently shoot an 80D. I love the camera but it was supposed to be a hold over until the 5D V came out. I got the camera the first month after they released it... still waiting... I don't want to buy the 5D IV as i know when i do, shortly after they'll release the V. Does anybody think it'll be released or will mirrorless take over that line? I hope not... I was looking forward to selling the 80D and sticking with a 5D V for the long haul.



LoL, ok Suzuki, lets see what’s wrong with this pic?
You got the 80d to hold you over for when the 5DmkV comes out?
The mklV came out 6 months after you got your 80D!!
If you had gotten the lV when it came out, you’ld have been enjoying one of the finest FF’s Cano ever made!!!
BTW, I think the Canon 5DmkV has been announced but they call it the R5 now!! LoL 

Don’t know what a 750EZ is but I had a Kawasaki 750 H2 back in its day. Yeah, the 3 cylinder 2 stroke, now THAT was one CRAZY machine!!! 
SS


----------



## Scott Whaley (Feb 13, 2020)

I just read where Canon has released the EOS R mirrorless full frame camera.  Price is about $2,700 US.  Not the work horse like the 5d, but lens quality is supposed to be better.   They make an adapter for older lenses.  I think I will stick with my 5d mkiv.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 15, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > I currently shoot an 80D. I love the camera but it was supposed to be a hold over until the 5D V came out. I got the camera the first month after they released it... still waiting... I don't want to buy the 5D IV as i know when i do, shortly after they'll release the V. Does anybody think it'll be released or will mirrorless take over that line? I hope not... I was looking forward to selling the 80D and sticking with a 5D V for the long haul.
> ...


[emoji1787] I just looked at my receipt, my recollection is wrong. I got it in October 2017. I got my Sony rx100 mk 6 a month after if was released though! I hold true to my story that I got the 80d to hold me over!


----------



## fotografdenunta (Feb 26, 2020)

No. I will be the new canon r5 the new canon 5d5


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 26, 2020)

fotografdenunta said:


> No. I will be the new canon r5 the new canon 5d5


Don't say that


----------



## Forhad Hossain (Mar 21, 2020)

Canon will Release EOS 5D Mark V Will be relished  at the end of 2020. maybe thay can release  it little early in 
august.Good luck.


----------

